# Fashion Trends For Spring/Summer 2005



## Diane (Apr 8, 2005)

*Fashion Trends for** Spring Summer 2005*

Spring-Summer 2005 is a vibrant collage of fresh colors, peppy accessories and prints inspired from all over the world. Animal prints, Indian and Oriental ethnic charm and nautical blues are in. Fashion goes global as western designs adorn exotic eastern-style embellishments and flairs.

Sequins continue to sparkle in the evening as they lend a glamorous glow to evening gowns. Chunky, wooden, beaded and layered necklaces team up with jeweled flats or wedges, floppy hats and metallic or muted hand and shoulder bags complete your spring-summer 2005 look.
In a sharp contrast to the more subtle trends last spring which were limited to bright and vivid colors like tangerine, azure etc., this year's trends set no limits at all. Everything is at it's extremes. Choose flats or wedges, mini handbags or oversized ones, neutral solids or animal prints or acid brights, you can be as fanciful as you wish and still be fashionable.

Let's have a look at what the top women's fashion stores have in store for us this season:

*EAST MEETS WEST collection at Victoria's Secret*



Following the global trend for exotic embellishment with beads, sequins and the like, Victoria's Secret unveils a special collection for spring-summer 2005.

This yellow mirror-trim skirt is a fine example of Indian inspirations in this collection. The smocked black off-the-shoulder top complements the skirt perfectly. For $98 this is a great buy for the season.

Also check out the Beaded trim Bra top halter dress. It is a steal at just $58.

Smocking and beading are prominent in this collection.

Prices vary for dresses, skirts and camisoles from $58 to $148

_http://www.victoriassecret.com_

*Gorgeous Spring T-shirts from BlueFly*

*

*BlueFly has on display the most gorgeous T-shirts for spring 2005. The wide range of t-shirts available this season covers all the top trends of spring-summer 2005. Gorgeous t-shirts in brights, metallics and florals in various colors of the season like red, ivory, khaki etc. are a must-buy.

Check out the smart 'stretch off-the-shoulder t-shirts', floral mesh tunics and camisoles, crochet net tank tops, shiny halter tops and chic and fashionable mesh split layered tunics. 

Prices start from $19.95 onwards

_http://bluefly.com_

*Metallic Accents from Bebe*



Metallics are another prominent trend this season and Bebe, the USA national retailer of sexy, sophisticated, fashionable women's clothing and accessories, certainly puts forward a remarkable collection.

Get this smart metallic look by teaming up:


Stretch multi-print white camisole - $24

Eyelet lace miniskirt with ruched yoked waist - $69

Metallic Satchel Bag with metal studs on rolled handles - $139

Braided glittering leather belt with metallic spray finish - $98

_http://www.bebe.com_

Another leading store that has put together a special Metallic collection is Banana Republic. You can check out their outfits and accessories at _http://www.bananarepublic.com_

*Swimwear for Spring-Summer 2005*



Miracle BraÂ® push-up swimwear starting from $28 is a nice buy for the oncoming beach season and can be found at _http://www.victoriassecret.com_ in a large variety of colors and prints from floral and ocean to tropical and even beautiful crocheted ones.

This ocean blue paisley push-up halter top from Victoria's Secret is priced at $48.

Banana Republic also impresses with its more muted down, but practical and chic swimwear in solid colors, stripes, florals and paisley. Go for a different look this year with ring tankinis and piped bikinis and tankinis. You will some nice ones at _http://www.bananarepublic.com_ with sale prices starting from $21.99.

Great bikinis and one-piece swimsuits can also be found at _http://www.berrydog.com/_ 

*Accessories*



Layered necklaces are very much in. 4 or 5 strands of faux pearls, beads etc. chosen according to what and when you are wearing them will help you look your best this season.

Chunky wooden and beaded necklaces with or without pendants and earrings will accentuate your wardrobe further this spring season. This Chunky Bead Necklace with Flower Pendant made from Hand-painted glass beads can be bought online from _http://www.jcpenny.com_ for $24.

Straw and jute totes are must-haves before you hit the beach this season. Little purses with long straps will also be so much more easier to manage when you are out there having fun. Check out _http://www.coldwatercreek.com_ for great styles in handbags.

Wedges are back! Get yourselves a pair of wedge moccasins, slingback wedges, flip-flop wedges or low-heeled wedges and join the summer fun without twisting your heels. For parties, choose metallic ankle-wrap wedges and bejeweled flats. Complete your spring-summer look with floppy hats in bright colors.


----------

